# Lifelike Nomads



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I got these at the nj show.I had never seen them before.Set cars.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

tomhocars said:


> I got these at the nj show.I had never seen them before.Set cars.


heyyyy....I want those....lol. I like them a lot. Never saw them either


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

what set did they come from.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Life-Like-C...160921594470?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2577acaa66

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIFE-LIKE-C...251186700917?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a7be4e275
>Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Snap On exclusive.
Tom, don't you have a 55 or 57 chevy from Hilltop with nearly the same art?
thought you showed me one at Sluggers several years ago when the Life Like Snap On exclusive first hit the markets?
if I have the right Tom and you do have that Hilltop special, how about a pic?
al

oops, my mistake on the art work. sorry, not the same set although the same body with a different paint scheme. back to your previously programmed entertainment. 
LOL
?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow- I never saw those before !? Slightly out of proportion, and some wonky details(like the sides of the windshield), but still very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Front bumper and the hood detail are pretty cool.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like those and the Snap On 57's, don't understand why they sawed off the front and rear fenders at the bottom???
I believe this may be the one you saw Al, at Tom's museum...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah man, beautiful car Randy!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Sans the fenders to allow the Gasser look , theeeeee loook of the day they were produced.

Gonzo


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Supposedly, those cars were/are to be released as singles this year. That was the word I got from a Lifelike dealer quite a few months ago. As far as I know, Lifelike hasn't issued anything this year so far, so maybe they will show up.

Joe


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

This nomad set came out last year. 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9452

Life like sets for 2012 are out, but the single cars are not due until late Dec.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I have the Snap On Glowmad set!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I like those and the Snap On 57's, don't understand why they sawed off the front and rear fenders at the bottom???
> I believe this may be the one you saw Al, at Tom's museum...RM


I have this car.It's one of my All time favorites.Then again,I never saw a 55 that I didn't like...Tom Stumpf


----------

